# Policy preventing adding network printers



## Xumed (Aug 30, 2010)

I have been working on resolving an issue where users who receive a new PC are unable to add network printers. The error message reads:

"A policy is in effect on your computer which prevents you from connecting to this print queue. Please contact your system administrator"

PC is XP, Server is 2003

Any one seen this before?


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

Well maybe you have a policy to deny users from installing printers? Or drivers?

Once you connect the XP machine to the Domain you should log into that XP machine using Domain Admin credentials and try installing the Printer.


----------



## mjfinca (Aug 19, 2010)

The end users need to be, unfortunately, local administrators to install printers, unless you set up a GPO that grants them those rights.


----------

